# Ovulation Tests While on the Pill...? (Pic)



## endlessblue

I have some OV tests left over from a few months ago when we talked about TTC but OH eventually decided we aren't to go ahead with it just yet.

I'm on the pill and have missed a couple of pills this month by mistake. I'm currently CD14, took an OV test this morning (I don't know why!) and there was no second line. Tested this afternoon at 2pm and now I have this:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=34925

I'm aware it's negative, but surely there shouldn't be any second line at all? :wacko:

x


----------



## sallyhansen76

I dont know if the pill is supposed to block out all LH or not...
Wish i could help.


----------



## brenn09

There is a small amount of LH in a woman's body at pretty much all the time.. which makes me think even when we're on the pill, there may be some... but if you did miss two pills, the chances of you ovulating are super slim and even if you do ovulate there is absolutely no guessing when you're body will decide to up and ovulate on you. That is why doctor's office will require early dating ultrasounds for those who get pregnant by missing pills accidentally. 

I think it is ok for you to have a line, even on the pill as long as it isn't positive you're not gearing up for ovulation. However, if it makes you more comfy- test for the next few days. It can't hurt! Good luck!


----------



## puppymom

Yep, you can still have LH surges and not ovulate at all - some people get positive OPKs and never ovulate, that's why you can't just rely on the tests when TTC or preventing (as I'm sure you already know)! I wouldn't be worried that you are ovulating.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

LH builds up through the day, so any ov test taken in the morning will usually have no second line or only a very faint one. The fact that a line appeared on a test taken later the same day doesn't mean you're building up to ov :) Like Brenn says there is LH in your body all the way through your cycle. Men have LH too, and they obviously don't ov ;)


----------

